

The Evolution of Gmail Labels - frisco
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/evolution-of-gmail-labels.html

======
cracki
i see many people whining in the feedbacks, but i'd guess that this change is
welcomed by the majority of gmail users.

i like it so far. finally a way to hide labels i don't care about in a
"submenu".

the "move to" business and the drag and drop should have their semantics
explained somewhere. sometimes it acts like labels are folders, sometimes it
doesn't. i'd rather have a true "labels" feel or a true "folder" view (of
course as an option to the user), not such a confusingly mixed deal.

~~~
cake
Coming from desktop mail apps (Apple Mail, Eudora...) which (almost ?) all
work with folders, it was quite difficult in the beginning for me to
understand how labels worked.

I guess that's why they are doing this move, labels are just too complex to
comprehend for the computer illiterate.

Typical users want to organise mails the way Outlook does, so Gmail adapts
itself to the mass without giving up the idea completely.

